
Robert Boyle's Experimental Proof of the Possibility of the Resurrection - Hooke
https://alexwraggemorley.wordpress.com/2015/01/03/robert-boyles-experimental-proof-of-the-possibility-of-the-resurrection/
======
nabla9
When you think about the era Boyle lived 1627-1691, it was time of the Thirty
Years War (1618 – 1648) and start for search for universally accepted
religious truths or 'natural religious truths'.

People (mostly highly educated upper class) started to rely more of their own
thinking than dogma that lead to horrible religious wars, sectarian conflicts
and widespread misery. Different forms of deism started to replace belief in
bible interpreted by priests.

Once you transfer from from Catholicism everywhere to different forms of
protestant beliefs, next natural question to ask is if protestants hold the
truth. This leads to abstract philosophical thinking and critical deism or
atheism.

------
srean
Is it possible that when Jesus was taken down from the cross he wasn't
clinically dead ? He might have stopped breathing, perhaps he had no
discernible pulse either (severe loss of blood, vertical position), but not
clinically dead. Subsequent revival after being taken down would certainly be
possible.

~~~
danjc
What you're describing is called Swoon Theory [1]. Romans knew how to kill
people. Really.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swoon_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swoon_hypothesis)

~~~
combatentropy
Arguments against the Swoon Theory:

1\. If a Roman soldier let a capital prisoner escape, including by bungling a
crucifixion, that soldier would be killed.

2\. The Roman soldier didn't break Jesus's legs. So he was sure he was dead.

3\. The eyewitness account says that blood and water flowed from Jesus's
pierced heart, which means collapse of the lungs and death by suffocation.

4\. The body was wound in sheets.

5\. The turnabout in behavior by his disciples. Before, they were in hiding.
Afterward, they died for saying that Jesus rose from the dead.

6\. There were Roman guards at the tomb, again who would be put to death if
they let the body be stolen.

7\. How would a half-dead person move the boulder of the tomb?

\--- _The Handbook of Christian Apologetics_ , by Peter Kreeft and Ronald K.
Tacelli

The Swoon Theory eventually dovetails into a theory of conspiracy, by the
disciples and authors of the texts in the Bible. This theory also is addressed
by that book and others. For the sake of not getting too far off topic, I
leave it to anyone to read in their own time. Besides, as others have pointed
out, the resurrection that this article is about is the resurrection of all
dead at the end of the age.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
> 3\. The eyewitness account says ....

I don't think it is fair to call anything in the Bible an "eyewitness
account".

~~~
shakna
Mark was written and distributed within living memory of the event, in a
culture where dissenters commonly destroyed incorrect texts.

The eyewitness accounts are more likely to be reliable than the other
historical documents of that age we have.

------
snorkel
The Bible stories borrow heavily from Egyptian religious myths and beliefs
regarding gods and pharaohs. Same stories, rebooted with new cast members that
are more relatable. Any new diety had to demonstrate similar power
supernatural abilities as a pharaoh to be legit, and the one big closing act
of every pharoah is resurrection followed by deification. Same story, new cast
members. Ancient story tellers also made reboots.

~~~
danjc
No one invents a story of how man is utterly depraved and incapable of making
himself right before God.

~~~
danielsju6
... isn't this a common theme in Eastern and Mesopotamian mythologies?

~~~
danjc
Do you have an example?

